# FreeBSD-12.1 - Mate File Viewer (Caja)



## byrnejb (Mar 18, 2020)

I am looking at a mounted bootable img usb key using *Caja*. The `root (/)` file system of the `FreeBSD_Install` partition says that there are 491.6 GB available. Given that the usb key size is only 16 GB this is clearly an exaggeration. I can follow the directory tree and view the files in`/usr/bin` for instance.

What I wish to know is whether or not I can add a program to the bootable usb key simply by copying it into the correct directory on the usb key.  It is statically linked so there are no libraries involved.


----------



## Zvoni (Mar 19, 2020)

ZFS-Filesystem?
I remember being astonished checking my 250GB-Harddisk saying over 2TB being available....


----------



## byrnejb (Mar 19, 2020)

ZFS on HDDs.   The USB key is a live CD that I presume uses UFS since `zfs list` reports no datasets available.

In any case, I can indeed add programs to a boot key mounted on a FreeBSD OS by simply copying the necessary files to the correct locations.  I may experiment once the current problem is solved and see if I can install pkgs directly to the key.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 19, 2020)

Have you tried command line ?


----------



## byrnejb (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes.  I am still experimenting.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 19, 2020)

Try :
$df -h
$mount
$gpart show -p


----------



## byrnejb (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks.  I did that.  The conclusion I arrived at is that one can add simple static linked programs requiring no variable data files.  However, anything more complicated requiers a lot of modification to the directory structure.  Further, the pkg dependencies have to be manually accounted for when installing any significant piece of software.   In the end the effort was not worth the result.

I will at some point learn to build my own memory stick bootable image.  At the moment I have more pressing needs.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 21, 2020)

When you run for instance
$ldd /usr/bin/ls
It show where the ls application is looking for shared objects/dynamic libraries.
If the application finds it there it's ok.


----------



## twllnbrck (Mar 21, 2020)

Maybe sysutils/packmule is what you are looking for


----------



## byrnejb (Mar 22, 2020)

twllnbrck said:


> Maybe sysutils/packmule is what you are looking for



You may very well be right.  I will look into that further on Monday.  Thank you very much.  And, keep well.


----------

